# Having Network Printer issues Epson 7800...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

so the other day i hooked up my epson 7800 vie ethernet cable because my computer is having USB issues.

I had it working fine, but then our power went out and i lost the IP address setting.

I've gone through what i thought was the correct process in setting it back up. But it's not working. Here is what i did.

Went to the Command Prompt. Typed ipconfig
got the IP address to show.

Opened Wasatch and clicked on Print Setup
opened the TCP/IP list and added the IP Address
set the Physical Connection to the correct IP address.

Click on Print and get a Warning Message:
Failed to open TCP/IP connection.

Any ideas how to fix this??


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

First thing is first did you set the ip on the printer? There are two ways to do this 1: Epson net configuration program that you can download 2: on the panel on the printer set the ip thru the manual setup. 

You need to make sure they are in the same family 192.168.1.100 is the computer then 192.168.1.101 would be the printer I used these numbers as an example. 

When you ran you ipconfig was it a 192 number or a 169 ? If it was a 169 your computer is not seeing your network and this is probably why. When you try to ping the printer your getting a reply but Wasatch is still failing?

Go to the help section on Wasatch it should cover this.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

HOLY COW YOU JUST SAVED MY ***!!

Thanks so much...I totally forgot about the Epson net Config program!! The network printer stuff is new to me.

I can't thank you enough!!


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

FatboyGraphics said:


> HOLY COW YOU JUST SAVED MY ***!!
> 
> Thanks so much...I totally forgot about the Epson net Config program!! The network printer stuff is new to me.
> 
> I can't thank you enough!!


No prob.. Glad to hear I was able to help.


----------

